# Meals



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Anyone else finding themselves being…displaced by their bird?

Hemi’s breakfast spread. I used to have more room at my table to eat…


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, I have been displaced, but with entire rooms


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

Bertie’s room is every room. Especially if he thinks there’s food in it. 

So yes, the struggle is REAL. 😂


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have not been displaced with meals by my birds. 
However, when I lived in VA, I ended up with 2 Prevue Hendryx F040 flight cages and 2 Prevue Hendryx F050 flight cages along with my queen sized bed and night table in my 9x12 bedroom.
The budgies had the bedroom for their out of cage time and one of the lovebirds cages with two of the lovebirds (I had three at that time) was moved into my bathroom where they had their out of cage time.
I couldn't have a shower curtain as the lovebirds would try to tear it to shreds.
My routine revolved around the birds. My third lovebird (Peachy) had out of cage time with me in the budgie room which worked only because he wanted to be on me the entire time!

Cages had to be moved around the room twice a day for vacuuming. Moving the lovebirds flight cage in and out of the bathroom every day was quite a challenge and I ended up having my closet doors removed to make more room to store their boxes of extra toys, food, etc. (My clothes had to move into a different room in the house!)*


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

FB: holy cow
Mine's not at point of eating with me at the table, maybe someday. Meantime, here's what's going on in my head thought:
- I've gained wizard-level powers and can french omelete, scramble, and fry eggs on stainless steel, carbon steel, and cast iron
- increased oil aromas permeate upstairs strongly even from simple things like pancakes and crepes on stainless due to open design and previous owner's removal of a vent/hood (even worse when cooking with proteins ugh)
- I must have a hood
- doing so would require changing cabinets
- with cabinets out, maybe replace the floor travertine since about 35% of it has cracked because of poor installation by PO
- the countertops are black granite which looks nice but I can't see the ants so they have to go
- while I'm at it, might as well get full sized fridge and change stove to induction and get a steam oven
- hmm.. electricity is stupid expensive where I live, so.. I should consider solar
- can't have solar without a battery because living coastal I get brunt of may gray, june gloom, no-sky july
- to install solar, might need to replace roof since it's about 34 years now (tile roofs have typical estimated life of 50 years, but that's under ideal circumstances)

Thank you random bird that flew into family member's garage.

🤑💸💸💸


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wow, what a ripple effect you are outlining!!*


----------

